

Biggest Success of Y Combinator? Scribd - zurla
http://grou.ps/emresokullu.blog/

======
motoko
This is an example of stoking the community to drive traffic to low quality
content.

At best, this should have been a local discussion link. Otherwise, this is
spam.

~~~
rms
It would be spam if someone was intentionally and regularly submitting
linkbait content of the same format as this... but a one time conjecture about
a YC company is fine. It's linkbait because everyone here likes talking about
YC companies. This isn't the same slippery slope as the "Programmers and Sex"
story. If the front page ends up covered with blog posts about Arc and YC
companies, odds are there were just a bunch of good blog posts about Arc and
YC that day.

------
tx
Every time I click on a link which is a PDF file, I feel like I stepped on a
dog's poop. Replacing that with Flash is not the solution: give me just normal
HTML, my browser deals with scrolling and zooming just fine, don't reinvent
the wheel.

Besides, after I switched to Ubuntu as my primary desktop, I actually like
PDFs more than Scribd's flash "black holes", because Linux has a much nicer,
lightweight and _fast_ PDF viewer that quickly opens in it's own frame without
freaking up the browser. And Gnumeric with AbiWord deal with Office files just
fine, thank you.

Yes, there is (unfortunately) a lot of data in "non-Web" formats like PDF,
Word and Excel. But converting them into yet another proprietary and non-
browser (and search engine) friendly "black box" is NOT the solution.

So now, in addition to PDFs, I must learn to avoid scribd links as well. My
freaking hot keys won't work if the mouse cursor happened to be over one of
those "flash holes", and scrolling is not as fluid and fast. Do we need
_another_ startup to solve this problem now?

------
greendestiny
What the hell has wired done for reddit's traffic? Loopt hasn't had an exit
yet, but neither has scridb.

------
alaskamiller
conjecture + YC mention = linkbait

------
Harj
loopt has serious revenue. others might have more potential but that fact
alone makes them the biggest yc success so far imo.

